# Selecting Multiple Images in the Filmstrip



## mudguard (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi,

I am trying to use LR to do file management.
As part of this I'm moving through the catalog selecting pics to be rejected, or deleted.
I need a full image render to make selections so I'm using loupe view with the filmstrip.
As I move through the catalog I'm finding groups of images to delete, I am able to select these images in the filmstrip, however when I try to Reject or Delete, only one of these images is acted upon.
So, my question is:

How can I delete/reject multiple images from the filmstrip?

Best regards


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2019)

In the lower left corner, toggle the small switch on the left of the 'Sync' button. The name changes in 'Auto Sync'. Now changes made to the image in loupe view will sync to all selected images.


----------



## mudguard (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Apr 15, 2019)

Be careful because all of the other actions you perform while selecting multiple images, such as star rating, keywording, metadata edit, etc. would be applied to all the selected photos in the film strip. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mudguard (Apr 15, 2019)

Umberto Cocca said:


> Be careful because all of the other actions you perform while selecting multiple images, such as star rating, keywording, metadata edit, etc. would be applied to all the selected photos in the film strip.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Hmm, yes. That's an issue.
Well in this case probs OK because it's a delete being carried-out.
But is there another way to achieve the same results?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2019)

Toggle the switch on and off...


----------



## mudguard (Apr 15, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Toggle the switch on and off...


OK. Thanks. 
Is that with Cntl Alt Shift + A?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2019)

No idea if there is a shortcut, and I can’t try it because I type this on my iPad. I would think that it is quicker to try it yourself and see if that does indeed toggle the switch, than to ask here...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 15, 2019)

If you want to select a bunch of files to delete, you can use the X key to mark them for deletion and then go to All Photographs and type Ctrl+Backspace to delete all of the rejected images. No need to have them selected in the film strip or anywhere.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Apr 16, 2019)

mudguard said:


> OK. Thanks.
> Is that with Cntl Alt Shift + A?


If you are looking at the Enable Auto Sync command shown below, yes, you found the correct shortcut. Are you using Windows? The shortcut in my screen shot looks different, but that's probably because I'm on a Mac. Whatever your menu shows for Enable AutoSync is the right shortcut for you.





Definitely keep an eye on the Auto Sync button in the bottom right corner so that you don't leave Auto Sync on when you intended to edit only one image.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 16, 2019)

That menu shows Auto Sync enabling in the Develop module, meaning auto sync of develop settings. We were talking about auto sync of metadata in the Library module. However, that turns out to be the same shortcut.


----------



## mudguard (Apr 16, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> That menu shows Auto Sync enabling in the Develop module, meaning auto sync of develop settings. We were talking about auto sync of metadata in the Library module. However, that turns out to be the same shortcut.
> 
> View attachment 12457


Thanks for this.
I'll have to learn that shortcut, to avoid unwanted settings getting synced over.

Cheers


----------



## mudguard (Apr 16, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> If you want to select a bunch of files to delete, you can use the X key to mark them for deletion and then go to All Photographs and type Ctrl+Backspace to delete all of the rejected images. No need to have them selected in the film strip or anywhere.


Thanks.

I am using the X key function. However it's the initial selection that's the issue. Applying X to multiple images only works in Grid view, which is fine. But would also be good to be able to do this in Filmstrip. If poss. Save coming out of Loupe. Which isn't a major issue I know. But hey. Thanks for all your input


----------

